# Keine Verbindung zu BC9000



## Pockebrd (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab das Problem das ich nicht auf mein BC9000 drauf komme. Hatte mal ein anderes Gerät, da bin ich nach einem langen Versuch drauf gekommen. Nun schaff ich es nicht mehr.

Folgendes kann ich dazu schreiben. Wär schön wenn mich jmand weiter bringt. Problem ist das ich mit dem Twin CAT PLC Control mein Zielsystem nicht erreichen kann.

BC9000 Hardware
DIP Schalter 1-8 auf ON
DIP Schalter 9-10 auf off

TcBootP-Server zeigt mir die IP Adresse 169.254.208.121 an

Ping am PC über die Adresse 169.254.208.121 ist erreichbar

Twin CAT – Eigenschaften – AMS Router :
Lokaler Computer 10.139.9.180.1.1
Remote Computer „Mein Name“  à 
    Eigenschaften von mein Name AMS Net Id 169.254.208.121.1.1
    Adresse 169.254.208.121
    Transport TPC/IP


Twin CAT System Manager
Hab ich E/A Geräte à Gerät1 (Virtual-Ethernet) à Box (BC9000)  à 
die Klemmen 2-6 und die Endklemme1

Unter Gerät 1(Virtual-Ethernet) à Allgemein 
Steht unten Box (BC9000) Adresse 169.254.208.121 
Unter Box 1 (BC900) Eigenschaften à IP Adresse 
Steht:
Host Name Box 1
IP Adresse 169.254.208.121, 
AMS Adresse 169.254.208.121.1.1

Twin CAT PLC Control 
Online à Auswahl des Zielsystem 
Steht:
+Local (10.139.9.1.1)
+Mein Name (169.254.208.121.11)  mit Meldung No Run-Time selected, beim anklicken kommt rotes Kreuz
+Default (255.255.255.255.255.255)

Hier sollte ich doch "Mein Name" auswählen können


Gruß Markus


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

versuche mal deine IP-Adresse deines PCs in den gleichen Bereich des BC's zu bringen. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es ist ein Versuch wert.

Gruß


----------



## ShortCircuit86 (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe erst vor kurzem eine BC9050 zum Laufen gebracht, also sollte das mit der 9000 auch kein Problem sein.

Habe das allerdings mit einem DCHP Server gemacht.

Aus dem Beckhoff Info System:



> Adresseinstellung über einen DHCP-ServerStellen Sie für die Adresseinstellung über einen DHCP-Server den DIP-Schalter  9 auf OFF (0) und den DIP-Schalter 10 auf ON (1). In diesem Zustand ist der DHCP-Dienst eingeschaltet und der Buskopplers  bekommt eine IP-Adresse vom DHCP-Server zugewiesen.
> Der DHCP-Server muss  hierfür die MAC-ID des Buskopplers kennen und sollte dieser MAC-ID bei jedem  Hochlauf dieselbe IP-Adresse zuweisen!
> Während der Adressvergabe blinkt die LED _TCP/IP Error_



Den DHCP Server habe ich hier downgeloaded:

http://ruttkamp.gmxhome.de/dhcpsrv/dhcpsrv.htm

Wichtig noch. Im System Manger unter Zielsystem wählen - Suche - den Punkt unten bei IP - Adresse setzen ... dann auf Broadcast Search und das Teil sollte auftauchen


----------



## Pockebrd (27 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
die Adressierung müßte ja bei mir mir funktioniert haben. Hatte es mit dem TC Bootp gemacht. Anpingen mit Windows funktioniert ja.
Die Andere Einstellung muß ich mal nachschauen.


----------



## Voxe (27 Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, sicher bin ich mir nicht. Aber deine TwinCAT NET-ID, steht ja auf einem Bereich, wo der BC9000 nicht ist. Ich habe mir angewöhnt die beiden ersten Zahlen der IP-Adresse gleich zu haben, sprich in einem Bereich.

Sollte ich da falsch liegen, schaden tut es nicht diese Zahlen gleich zu haben. Desweiteren sieht deine IP für Nutzung des Internets aus (Sub-Net ist anders) was auch dein Problem sein könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Pockebrd (28 Mai 2011)

So,
hab es jetzt nochmals mit nem anderen PC versucht und mit einer anderen BC9000 bei der ich schon mal drauf gekommen bin. Klappt jetzt auch nicht mehr. Son mist.

Broadcast Search, findet nichts.

Was für eine Adresse bekommt den der AMS Router unter Twin CAT Eigenschaften, die IP vom Lokalen Computer ?


Markus


----------



## Voxe (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo Markus,

ja, die der Netzwerkkarte, stelle sie doch auf den Bereich des BC.

Soll, heissen die ersten beiden Zahlen, 169.254 ...., dann egal.

Gruß


----------



## Commander_Titte (28 Mai 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings mit fest vergebener IP. Habe dann den BC auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt. Danach IP wieder eingerichtet und dann ging es wieder.

MFG 
Christoph


----------



## Voxe (28 Mai 2011)

Klar,

nur wenn ich das alles richtig gelesen habe, läuft da noch ein anderes Thema. Da der Markus, das Programm nicht hat, hätte ich Angst, den BC9000 auf Werkseinstellung zu setzen. Ich glaube, das Programm, ist dann bestimmt weg.

Gruß


----------



## Commander_Titte (28 Mai 2011)

Das stimmt, dann ist alles weg. 
Aber da es ein BC9000 ist, kann man dort den Quellcode garnicht speichern. Dort wird nur das Bootprojekt abgelegt. Das Auslesen vom Programm ist nicht möglich.

Ist der BC nur zum testen und "spielen" oder ist dieser in einer Anlage / Maschine verbaut? Ist ein Programm vorhanden?


----------



## Pockebrd (28 Mai 2011)

Wie meine Antwort ist nicht da...............

Ja, ich hab noch ein Thema laufen.
Hier hab ich eine BC9000 zum testen. Bin auch schon mal drauf gekommen und ein Testprogramm laufen lassen. Aber jetzt funktioniert das nicht mehr. Hier etwas auf die Werkseinstellung zu setzen wäre nicht das Problem. Hab ich allerding noch nicht gemacht, weiß nicht wie.

Dann gib es noch ein Thema. Im Betrieb haben wir mehrere BC9000 am laufen. Hier würde ich gern über das Netzwerk ein paar Eingänge beobachten. Ohne das ich das SPS-Programm dazu hab, denn die hab ich nicht.


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2011)

Bei Netzwerkproblemen kommt immer zuerst: Ist eine Firewall aktiv?
Ich würde zum Versuch die feste IP in der Netzwerkkonfiguration auf Automatisch beziehen stellen, dann können beide Partner die IP für sich aushandeln (Zeroconf).
Der BC ist im IP Bereich von Zeroconf, daher macht es vielleicht Sinn dies mit dem PC auch zu machen.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann würde ich eine Adresse für den BC aus dem Nummernbereich des PC wählen.


bike


P.S: wenn die Bezeichnungen für das Netzwerk bei Win$ etwas anders heißen, habt bitte Nachsicht.


----------



## Commander_Titte (29 Mai 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Hier etwas auf die Werkseinstellung zu setzen wäre nicht das Problem. Hab ich allerding noch nicht gemacht, weiß nicht wie.



Hier die Anleitung


----------



## Pockebrd (29 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
so, hab den BC mit der Endklemme zurückgesetzt. Er danach bin ich gestern drauf gekommen. Netzwerkkonfiguration hab ich selbst eingestellt, kein autom.
Aber etwas funktioniert noch nicht, oder ich versteh es nicht.
Die Dip 1-9 waren auf ON, 10 auf off, damit bin ich eigentlich im Bootp. Und so hat es funktioniert.

Wenn ich 1-8 auf on und 9-10 auf off hab komm ich nicht drauf. Aber so dachte ich das es ok wäre.
Also irgendwie ist noch der Wurm drin. Bin noch am üben und testen.

Markus


----------



## Commander_Titte (30 Mai 2011)

Nach dem zurücksetzten der Herstellereinstellung und alle Dipschalter stehen auf OFF, dann hast du folgende IP Adresse:
172.16.17.0
Danach die IO Klemmen wieder anstecken.

Jetzt kann mit den Dipschaltern 1-8 die Endnummer verändert werden
DIP1        1
DIP2        2
DIP3        4
DIP4        8
DIP5        16
DIP6        32
DIP7        64
 DIP8        128
z.B folgende IP Adresse: 172.16.17.20
Dafür müssen die Dipschalter 3 und 4 auf On stehen.

In deinem Fall wie du ihn beschrieben hast, Dipschalter 1-8 auf ON 9-10 auf OFF, hat dein BC die IP: 172.16.17.255
Mit der IP kannst du den BC eigentlich ansprechen.


Wenn der Dipschalter 9 auf ON steht sollte dann ja BootP aktiv sein. Wenn dann die Dipschalter 1-8 auf OFF stehen, ist die IP nur bis zum Ausschalten des BC gespeichert. Nach dem Einschalten muss die IP von BootP wieder neu vergeben werden. Erst wenn die Dipschalter 1-8 + 9 auf ON stehen, dann wird die IP die von BootP vergeben worden ist dauerhaft gespeichert.


Ich selber verändere die IP mit der KS2000 und den Dipschaltern für die End IP


----------



## Pockebrd (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
danke für die hilfreiche Erklärung. Ich hatte jetzt noch mal alles auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt und dann das Bootprojekt mit der Endklemme gelöscht. Danach hatte ich die Standart IP und konnte mit den DIP 1-8 Schalter die IP ändern.

Wenn ich jetzt die IP mit dem BootP Server auf z.B. 170.18.16.22 setzt, dann ist die IP fest drin, richtig ? Und mit denn Dip Schalter kann ich dann nichts mehr verändern, richtig ?
Denn bevor ich hier alles gelöscht habe, hatten die 1-8 Dip auch keine Wirkung gezeigt. Hab übers WE auch noch Ein BC9000 gehabt. Die hatte immer 172.16.17.205, egal wie die Dip Schalter 1-8 waren.

So, jetz bin ich ein schritt weiter. Die Verbindung kommt jetzt schon öfters zstande, auf den BC9000. 
Mal sehn wie ich mit meinem anderen Thema weiter komme.
Hatte ich auch schon beschrieben, das ich mehrere BC9000 im Netzwerk habe und mir ein Eingänge über das Netzwerk beobachten möchte, ohne das Programm dazu zu verwenden. Da ich es nicht hab. Immerhin hab ich die IP 

Markus


----------

